
Microsoft Employees Call on CEO to Cancel Police Contracts - Koshkin
https://onezero.medium.com/250-microsoft-employees-call-on-ceo-to-cancel-police-contracts-and-support-defunding-seattle-pd-e89fa5d9e843
======
mensetmanusman
I love the American federal system. I am honestly very curious to see what
happens if different states test banning the police or dramatically lowering
funding of them.

We need to see if/how much we are over-spending, and this is a perfect
opportunity for an experiment. E.g. what will be the differential road
fatality rate, drunk driving assaults, etc.

If I were in charge, I would tie police funding inversely to alcohol taxes.
E.g. decrease police funding, increase alcohol taxes. This is only because
alcohol is a factor in most crimes, it should likely not be available at low
cost due to the cost to society (like carbon taxes).

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Camden, NJ disbanded (and rebuilt) its police department in 2012:

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/09/us/disband-police-camden-
new-...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/09/us/disband-police-camden-new-jersey-
trnd/index.html)

------
adelHBN
I hope this doesn't happen. We've had police forces since ancient Chinese and
Persian empires. They are like organized religion and the educational system.
Yes, lots of corrupt elements... but distancing from police or defund it is
not the answer. Adding resources and reforming them is the answer. And no, by
resources I don't mean more guns... more educations, more checks and
balances... that's what we do with bad teachers and priests.

~~~
smt88
I think you (understandably) misinterpreted "defund" the police to mean
"disbanding" or "abolishing" the police.

It actually means redirecting police funds into more appropriate resources[1],
such as first-responders trained to deal with mental-health issues. Police are
often called for non-crimes. They also don't need millions for military-grade
equipment...

1\. [https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/criminal-justice/ct-
poli...](https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/criminal-justice/ct-police-
defund-explainer-20200608-rasggle24ffwpnfwxqt3rlmvj4-story.html)

~~~
danaur
If people continuously misinterpret this, and it is being used as a marketing
statement, do you not think there is an issue with how it is being
represented? If people outside the movement continuously make the same error
in interpretation seems like you need either better education or messaging to
not hurt the movement.

~~~
smt88
Yes, I do think there is an issue with how it's being represented. That's why
I said it was understandable that GP was confused.

------
john4532452
IBM has decided to not involve in govt projects involving face recognition
technology citing bias
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23472762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23472762)

